# How to be a Hobo (Not...)



## Trvshwvng (Jun 13, 2015)

So this girl tells me "crew change guides are all we got" elsewhere on the internet. Argument ensues and I walk away having no clue where she got all of her absurd notions. Later find out the published a book called "How to be a Hobo" which really fucking concerns me. Has anyone read this? I'm afraid she's peddling half-assed info that could get someone hurt. I learned her real name and identity later which led me to further believe that she has no business being a mouthpiece for anything pertaining to life on the rails. Now im not trying to incite an argument here, im just trying to decide what (if anything) should be done. Any thoughts?


----------



## wizehop (Jun 13, 2015)

Are you referring to a crazy youtube lady?


----------



## Wawa (Jun 13, 2015)

If a thing exists, so will misconceptions about it. Insofar as riding trains... I think mainstream lore and entertainment do such a stellar job of disinformation that none of us really matter.

Folks will think and question for themselves... or they won't.


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 13, 2015)

@wizehop That would be simple. More so a crazy lady that screamed her opinions through a megaphone each year at the Free State Project in NH then named her dog from Gucci to Cloud (after some old rider) when she learned a bit o' train lore. She's just a fraud. Maybe im taking it a bit too personal because of past mishaps, I'm just concerned that such publications will do far less good than harm as she intends to instruct people based on romanticized notions.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 13, 2015)

http://www.wikihow.com/Become-a-Hobo


----------



## Art101 (Jun 13, 2015)

this be the shrieking harpy in question.


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 13, 2015)

@Art101 

Pack: $30
Skank: $1
Wiki articles like that... Priceless.

For everything else there's MasterCard.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 13, 2015)

Trvshwvng said:


> @wizehop That would be simple. More so a crazy lady that screamed her opinions through a megaphone each year at the Free State Project in NH then named her dog from Gucci to Cloud (after some old rider) when she learned a bit o' train lore. She's just a fraud. Maybe im taking it a bit too personal because of past mishaps, I'm just concerned that such publications will do far less good than harm as she intends to instruct people based on romanticized notions.



if you could give us more information, this person might be a good candidate for the shady people section.


----------



## wizehop (Jun 13, 2015)

Trvshwvng said:


> @wizehop That would be simple. More so a crazy lady that screamed her opinions through a megaphone each year at the Free State Project in NH then named her dog from Gucci to Cloud (after some old rider) when she learned a bit o' train lore. She's just a fraud. Maybe im taking it a bit too personal because of past mishaps, I'm just concerned that such publications will do far less good than harm as she intends to instruct people based on romanticized notions.



Man if she is anything like, or is the crazy psycho I'm thinking of, its best to just leave her alone. Things will only escalate.


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 13, 2015)

@Matt Derrick

I wont swing the gavel on her being exactly "shady" thus yet but it may be quite possible. All I know is the dialogue from the discussion we had where she said at one point "just riding is the best way to know a route". What about using an atlas? Tracing cars? Getting some background on surrounding yards? Sounds like she might send someone straight for a hump yard.


----------



## Tude (Jun 13, 2015)

Damn dood - you are having one hell of a trip!!!!! May it go smooooother!!!


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 14, 2015)

@Tude It wasn't bad til I got spotted hoppin' off an IM in Knoxville, found 6 beers on a CSX access road, bull and two cops show up and ask what I'm doing... So I says to em "Oh just picking up these beers someone dropped". Anyhow they end up cutting me loose from a trespassing charge then tell me my hat was back on the freight. Asked them to get my hat for me. They said no but let me keep the beer.

Yeah, its been weird.

@wizehop Yeah that's a good point. But now I'm thinking if its that easy to get published then us crapping out thoughts here must mean we're in the wrong business....


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 14, 2015)

Trvshwvng said:


> its that easy to get published then us crapping out thoughts here must mean we're in the wrong business....



i've decided to stop talking about it and actually start working on the book i've been thinking about all this time. i'm hoping i can get it done by the end of the year.


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 14, 2015)

@Matt Derrick I was being sarcastic there but yeah I think most of us get asked to write books pretty often. It's kind of sad in one sense - people asking you to help them live vicariously when I'd instead like to see them actually live. It takes all kinds though, so really that's a foolish desire in some aspects since "we" need "them" just like "they" need "us" for a balance that creates the full spectrum of existence which allows "everyone" to appreciate and share with one another as a result of such contrasts.


----------



## janktoaster (Jun 14, 2015)

@Matt Derrick I'm currently working on a book too, bought a mint Typewriter for $6 and decided to stop telling myself I would write one and just write it...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 14, 2015)

Trvshwvng said:


> @Matt Derrick I was being sarcastic there but yeah I think most of us get asked to write books pretty often. It's kind of sad in one sense - people asking you to help them live vicariously when I'd instead like to see them actually live. It takes all kinds though, so really that's a foolish desire in some aspects since "we" need "them" just like "they" need "us" for a balance that creates the full spectrum of existence which allows "everyone" to appreciate and share with one another as a result of such contrasts.



well i just pointed it out cause i don't think there's enough of us documenting our culture/community. the number one thing i ask people is to take a camera with them and write a story, and you'd be surprised how few do!



janktoaster said:


> @Matt Derrick I'm currently working on a book too, bought a mint Typewriter for $6 and decided to stop telling myself I would write one and just write it...



we're going to have an articles section coming up soon, i just have to hammer out a few other things first. when we do tho, i'm going to be publishing rough drafts of my book as i go along, if you were interested in doing the same, that would be awesome


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 14, 2015)

My travels are documented via Instagram. I do agree more logging would be nice.


----------



## janktoaster (Jun 14, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> well i just pointed it out cause i don't think there's enough of us documenting our culture/community. the number one thing i ask people is to take a camera with them and write a story, and you'd be surprised how few do!
> 
> 
> 
> we're going to have an articles section coming up soon, i just have to hammer out a few other things first. when we do tho, i'm going to be publishing rough drafts of my book as i go along, if you were interested in doing the same, that would be awesome



That'd be awesome, I'd definitely post some passages for sure... also excited to read your stories


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, I'll post some also. Always have some weird situations and im not sure if I find them or if they find me, but either way I'll throw in some decent reads.


----------

